# Memory Yield



## jeneje (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello all I was just wondering what the yield for memory would be per lb. I know it cant be figured to the excate weight but just an average.

Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 8, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=493&p=72390&hilit=Memory+Yield#p72390

I typed in 27 less words than in your post into the search box, and in a few seconds got this answer. Actually I used copy and paste from the thread title
so I didn't really type anything.

Jim


----------



## jeneje (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Jim, Found it


----------



## adam_mizer (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't know if I saw this on the forum or not but I was interested in generalization of how many pounds of memory makes 1 pound of fingers.

On new memory I was guessing 10 pounds dimm's for 1 pound fingers, its not accurate because of the various types of memory but may be close for a general assumption.
Can anyone verify a generalized weight per pound of fingers?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can generalize without a problem. One RAM stick will give you 1g of fingers +/- depend on how close you will cut them. Now get whatever type you want to know weight it and do some maths. 
I am more familiar with metric measurement so for one kilo of fingers you need 1.000 RAM sticks. If XY type weight 20g you know that for kilo of fingers you need 20 kilos of that exact XY type of RAM stick.
From one kilo of the same type you will have cca 50 grams of fingers. 
RAM sticks weight varies from 10g to 30g


----------



## Oz (Mar 29, 2011)

I just cut the fingers off of 1,555 grams of 1990’s mixed ram tonight. The closely trimmed fingers massed out to be 74 grams. That gives a 4.75% mass of the whole as the finger weight yield. I would not use these numbers for anything too exacting as all ram is not created equal, it is just another average to throw into the pot.

Edit; after re-reading what patnor wrote I could not help but go back and check how many “sticks” instead of “mass” it took me to get 74 grams of close trimmed fingers. It was 73 ram sticks, damn close to patner’s 1 gram of fingers for each ram stick.


----------



## amon13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oz said:


> I just cut the fingers off of 1,555 grams of 1990’s mixed ram tonight. The closely trimmed fingers massed out to be 74 grams. That gives a 4.75% mass of the whole as the finger weight yield. I would not use these numbers for anything too exacting as all ram is not created equal, it is just another average to throw into the pot.
> 
> Edit; after re-reading what patnor wrote I could not help but go back and check how many “sticks” instead of “mass” it took me to get 74 grams of close trimmed fingers. It was 73 ram sticks, damn close to patner’s 1 gram of fingers for each ram stick.



Hello this is what i find (in the forum or in the net im not sure): 
28.35 gms of gold = 4.5359237 kilograms ram finger 1gms=0.006 grams of gold.
So if you have 74g of finger then- 74 x 0.006 = 0.444 g.of gold approximately 23.999karat gold. 

True or false?


----------



## Smack (Jan 5, 2012)

I got all that memory done that I was working on so I'll post the weights of what I got after I weigh them. Lunch first...

Ok, I had 47lbs. of R.A.M., I got 2.9lbs. of very closely cut fingers. These are exact weights and not rounded.


----------

